# puppies are here(JamieXBrian)



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

AWWW how sweet and gross all at the same time! 12, wow! I cannot wait to see them pretty babes.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness. CONGRADULATIONS....Did you say 12...that's a dozen. I am thrilled to hear everything is ok... You are going to have alot of fun in the weeks to come. WOW


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

oops forgot the pix


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

congratulations!!! I am happy for you that this part is over. Now you can breathe for a few weeks while Mommy does everything, then just enjoy those wee munchkins while they develop personalities and become a ton of fun.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Buck said:


> Oh my goodness. CONGRADULATIONS....Did you say 12...that's a dozen. I am thrilled to hear everything is ok... You are going to have alot of fun in the weeks to come. WOW


hey Buck- still want to puppy sit? LOL


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats! Wow, 12 pups, I can't even imagine. We had 3 in our first PWD litter and 4 in the second, I can't even imagine 12!

Haha, in those pics, did you line them up by colour or did they just put themselves like that? It's like they went into gangs!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Olie said:


> AWWW how sweet and gross all at the same time! 12, wow! I cannot wait to see them pretty babes.


yeah- those people that say that breeding is not for the faint hearted? they are SOOO right! 

its disgusting, and smells... im never having kids!!!hwell:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Jamie went into labor yesterday, and in the evening when I checked it, her temprature had dropped. At 5 am the first two were born, by noon all 12 were here...thats right 12!!!
> The little guys are big, fat and healthy. they are eating well, and Jamie is doing a great job.
> I am impressed with her. She ate the sac off of the first pup, but did not cut the cord. Other than that, she did it all.
> 
> we have 7 blacks (2 males, 5 females) and 5 white/cream(2 males, 3 females) a couple of the blacks have white patches on chins, and one has a stripe on its chest.


Congratulations on the litter.

I can't remember. Have you whelped litters before? If you already know this, sorry, but it bares repeating.....

12 is a lot of puppies and you will need to keep close tabs on the weight each puppy is gaining. Do you have an accurate, digital scale? If not get one. I bought mine from American Scale.

You should weigh each puppy in the morning and keep a log. Any puppy not gaining weight each day should be manually put on a high value tit or it should be bottle supplemented. The Leerburg site has a recipe for puppy formula that people rave about.

Good luck.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Congrats! Wow, 12 pups, I can't even imagine. We had 3 in our first PWD litter and 4 in the second, I can't even imagine 12!
> 
> Haha, in those pics, did you line them up by colour or did they just put themselves like that? It's like they went into gangs!



they arranged themselves LOL ! they are kind of funny.. wait til you see how "deflated" Jamie is its amazing! :scared:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> yeah- those people that say that breeding is not for the faint hearted? they are SOOO right!
> 
> its disgusting, and smells... im never having kids!!!hwell:


Ha, ha,ha!!! Did she do well though??


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Congratulations on the litter.
> 
> I can't remember. Have you whelped litters before? If you already know this, sorry, but it bares repeating.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Cbrand- I have a scale, and am going to weigh 2X daily (because im like that) 

I thankfully, have thought the worst about this litter, so am prepared(pretty sure anyway)

I have whelped one other litter, but the bitch was old and should not have been bred, she was a walking uterus  (foster boston) and the puppies died within a couple days despite the boston being a wonderful mommy.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Ha, ha,ha!!! Did she do well though??


yep, she is a good mommy, and really did not stress like I thought she would. she is napping now


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> hey Buck- still want to puppy sit? LOL


In a heartbeat for a small fee of just puppy breath and licks...hehe I am still in shock.....a dozen.. WOW


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your dozen! Wow. Know Momma is tired and you are, too. Keep us posted on how they are doing and pics as they grow.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh wow a dozen congrats. Keep us posted and keep the pics coming as they grow.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

the weighing is especailly critical at day 3. the moms milk isn't really regulated yet and she might not produce enough. any weight loss or no gain is reason to give suppliments.
The first time I had a girl that whelped 12, I was so excited!! the next time i sat and cried...
we did break into 2 groups and alternate them with the mom.

train them to litter box at 3-4 weeks then train to doggie door by 5-6. It will make's life MUCH easier...LOL

Gloria


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Huge congrats to the new Mom! Wow - she certainly must have had a belly full. LOL

Keep on sending pictures!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW!! A whole dozen!! Congratulations, I think...LOL I hope all goes well for them and for mom. You sure are going to be one busy grandma._


----------



## Pine Hollow Poms (Jul 30, 2009)

*Congratulations!*

They are lovely and mom looks so happy. I just love the first few days! (sounds like baby crocs in the house)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw, so pretty! Send me a white/creme!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm sure you've got everything under control. I just wish I could visit. I want to smell puppy breath. Mia has a mouth full of adult teeth thus no more puppy breath. If I secretly steal a black one will you care?:lol:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness !!!!!! How adorable and incredible _ TWELVE !!! I wish also I live closer - I would be helping on a daily bases :ridinghorse: LOL Not to mention my daughter !!!!! You would get "sick of us" LMAO 

Best wishes to new Mom and all of the little munchkins !!!! :baby:


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

That is a lot of puppies at one time. You are going to have your hands. Good Luck and congrats.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I'm sure you've got everything under control. I just wish I could visit. I want to smell puppy breath. Mia has a mouth full of adult teeth thus no more puppy breath. If I secretly steal a black one will you care?:lol:


you cant really smell the puppy breath just yet, they kind of just smell wierd, LOL a combo of mommy spit and after birth. 

you can steal all the black ones you want...but I can't guarentee they will stay black, and not turn blue.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Aw, so pretty! Send me a white/creme!



LOL come and get some...plenty to spare!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Oh my goodness !!!!!! How adorable and incredible _ TWELVE !!! I wish also I live closer - I would be helping on a daily bases :ridinghorse: LOL Not to mention my daughter !!!!! You would get "sick of us" LMAO
> 
> Best wishes to new Mom and all of the little munchkins !!!! :baby:



Thanks Wishpoo, but there isnt much to do just yet, just make sure mom doesn't pee in the house (she tried to sneak into another room and potty, she didnt want to leave the babies) and make sure she has plenty to eat, and that nobody gets cold. 

I have my whelping area in the livingroom, Jamie was too stressed if I was away from her too long, and more or less because I wanted to be able to sit on the couch and watch the babies. Once Jamie stops cleaning up after them THEN it will be hard work. :scared:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

You better keep us updated with pictures! They're so cute!


----------



## snowey (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations lol - cant begin to think of looking after 12 - my son would love it - he is a godsend to me - and we only had one pup


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

How'd your first night go? Did you sleep next to them and check them every hour?! Or more!!!
You will find you'll be constantly counting puppies. When there are that many it can take you quite a long time! I remember the panic I'd feel when I'd have to start all over! And the rotating to nurse ... these early days are so important. Forget about sleep!

I lost one, many years ago... when she laid on her 2 day old... it was a litter of 11. It was the first time I had left her side for more than 15 minutes to take a shower. I've learned a lot since then and do things differently and for the better, so that hasn't happened again.

I am hoping all the puppies thrive and you get to enjoy all 12. Oh the fun pictures you will have! 
You know I've already congratulated you, but I can do it here too!

Karen


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Woooow! I imagine that's a huge litter size for a first time mom? Congrats on the puppies! That's A LOT of work you have ahead of you!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

*Wow!!!!*

WOW!! That is a big bunch! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. I'm glad that momma is doing well. Good Luck


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Jamie needs her own reality TV show on TLC! 

Congrats on such a beautiful litter. I can't even imagine having that many little ones at one time.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

:wacko:I slept during the day when my husband was awake, and when he was asleep I was up. Jamie is trying to bury her food LOL but has eaten and drank and pottied without issue. the babies are all nice and warm and fat LOL they eat all the time!!! 

Karen, I was super worried about this litter after having gone through the trauma of Wendy (foster boston's) litter, but Jamie seems to be a great mom. 

once the puppies are all mobile its going to be crazy around here, but we will adjust. 
Tails and dewclaws are being done either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a small suggestion. Start collecting and stacking newspaper....you'll go thru a ton. I used to go inside the huge dumpster behind our local nespaper printing shop and get a lot of new white paper that way.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> I have a small suggestion. Start collecting and stacking newspaper....you'll go thru a ton. I used to go inside the huge dumpster behind our local nespaper printing shop and get a lot of new white paper that way.


WAAAAAH we dont get a newspaper! 

I used puppy pads while she was whelping, and she has blankies now. Ill have to go panhandle some papers from people LOL


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations! What fun... and WORK lies ahead for both you and the new Mommy!


----------



## pixel (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow!! Now that is fantastic. Congratulations, and hoping all goes well. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pine Hollow Poms (Jul 30, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> WAAAAAH we dont get a newspaper!
> 
> I used puppy pads while she was whelping, and she has blankies now. Ill have to go panhandle some papers from people LOL


You will get to know where every southeastern edition (nc) of the steals and deals racks are! lol! With my small litter of poms I went through tons of them, and they unfold to be perfect sizes!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Pine Hollow Poms said:


> You will get to know where every southeastern edition (nc) of the steals and deals racks are! lol! With my small litter of poms I went through tons of them, and they unfold to be perfect sizes!


Oh wow I didnt even think of that LMAO free newspaper yay!!! 

I can't believe I didnt think of it.


----------

